
What Did Billion Dollar Companies Look Like at the Series A? - busterc
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/what-did-billion-dollar-companies-look-like-at-the-series-a-e53ea8043a85#.198rwpfv4
======
sharemywin
I'd be interested more in what the looked like at first outside financing.
Another interesting idea would be companies that got accepted into YC. Did
they have revenue? Early customers? how far along was a prototypes? experience
in the field?

